# Where to buy Wilier?



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Anywhere to buy Wilier over the web other than CC? Como Cycles is gone....where else?


----------



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

varian72 said:


> Anywhere to buy Wilier over the web other than CC? Como Cycles is gone....where else?


Wilier Triestina at twohubs.com - 877.480.2453

You can also call them, look for Mani.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*I can help*

I'd be happy to help you with your purchase. You can contact me off my website from the link below.


----------

